# Long time USG user



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally converting to Pro Form. Right now we use USG green on 1st coat and texture. Blue on 2nd and 3rd coat. Hand finish all of it. Not changing that at this time for several reasons. We use blue because of less shrinkage and easier sanding. Pro Form Red was recommended for ALL coats and texture. What do you guys use? Oh yeah, use graco hopper to spray as well. Old school I know, but it's what we do. Thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> Finally converting to Pro Form. Right now we use USG green on 1st coat and texture. Blue on 2nd and 3rd coat. Hand finish all of it. Not changing that at this time for several reasons. We use blue because of less shrinkage and easier sanding. Pro Form Red was recommended for ALL coats and texture. What do you guys use? Oh yeah, use graco hopper to spray as well. Old school I know, but it's what we do. Thanks


I changed this year to rapid coat on my 2nd and 3rd coat...I like it alot


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

eastex1963 said:


> Finally converting to Pro Form. Right now we use USG green on 1st coat and texture. Blue on 2nd and 3rd coat. Hand finish all of it. Not changing that at this time for several reasons. We use blue because of less shrinkage and easier sanding. Pro Form Red was recommended for ALL coats and texture. What do you guys use? Oh yeah, use graco hopper to spray as well. Old school I know, but it's what we do. Thanks


If you're spraying whole houseswih a graco hopper,think abou making an uprade to a graco rx 1250 or 1500, your body will thank you for it, ya old school fool


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

eastex1963 said:


> Finally converting to Pro Form. Right now we use USG green on 1st coat and texture. Blue on 2nd and 3rd coat. Hand finish all of it. Not changing that at this time for several reasons. We use blue because of less shrinkage and easier sanding. Pro Form Red was recommended for ALL coats and texture. What do you guys use? Oh yeah, use graco hopper to spray as well. Old school I know, but it's what we do. Thanks


ProForm Black lid all purpose will be closest to the USG green lid your using now for taping. The multi-use (red lid) they are recommending to you used to be a decent product but it is garbage now. We used to use a lot of it but we started having delayed shrinkage problems. I would either stick to your current method if its working or just use the black lid proform for all coats.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Black lid pro form changed the formula in January of 2011 .
Since then... It's chit!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I try to stick with usg for taping. No reason for me to change. Then its either blue lid or proform lite for my first and second coat. I prefer the proform though as it sands easier for less roughing of the paper.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Black lid pro form changed the formula in January of 2011 .
> Since then... It's chit!!


Stocked our last couple houses with the black lid. Like comparing results of different products months after. Still like my Ruco however.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

So I guess it's what you're used to or grew up on? I haven't ever used anything but USG. The reason I thought about changing is I'm going to change suppliers on rock and the sales guy wants ALL my business and they also sell mud, tape, bullnose, pans, knives, etc....Kind of a one stop place. His Pro Form price is $1 a box cheaper across the board than where I buy it now PLUS they deliver.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

eastex1963 said:


> So I guess it's what you're used to or grew up on? I haven't ever used anything but USG. The reason I thought about changing is I'm going to change suppliers on rock and the sales guy wants ALL my business and they also sell mud, tape, bullnose, pans, knives, etc....Kind of a one stop place. His Pro Form price is $1 a box cheaper across the board than where I buy it now PLUS they deliver.


Thats a good reason to switch. I would see if they have ProForm taping mud to tape with or just use the black lid for taping. ProForm has a light mud which would be comparable to the blue lid you were using before. The red top multi-use is ok but it isn't what it used to be.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

I used to use Rapid coat for 1st coat and 2nd coat, and taped with USG All-purp. Ran into some problems with the rapid coat shrinking a bit and since then have switched to USG mid-weight. Still taping with USG all-purp, and have had great results. I'd like to try out the Proform Mid-weight and see what it's like.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

usg green or easy sand to tape... purple after that


----------

